# where can i buy stock transfer bob marley



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

hi everyone,
i just wanna ask where can i buy some stock transfer design like bob marley,superman or any anime design,etc...?thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think there are many legal transfers like that because of licensing requirements. 

I think I read that "Bang-On" might sell some licensed transfers though


----------



## ryanfido (Jan 8, 2008)

unfortunately i've found that bang-on is only in the business of selling finished shirts, they wont sell the transfers separately. does anyone know where one would get these (as a business?) i'm having a hard time finding licensed transfers available at a wholesale level.


----------

